# The Haunting in Connecticut



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Trailer definitely has me intrigued...i remember seeing the special on discovery channel about the story this is based on...i distinctly remember thinking that it should have been made into a larger scale movie..


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Hmm...the one Discovery Channel special I'm familiar with was "A Haunting In Connecticut", which dealt with a family that relocated there because their eldest son needed medical treatment and it deferred the costs of travel. It turned out the house used to be a funeral home and the eldest boy started to act possessed. The story for the trailer seems a bit different though, I don't remember that family finding pictures of a seance in the floorboards. Still, looks like a good scary movie though.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Yeah it's based on this story....definitely looks like it will make for a good scary movie. From the trailer (IMO) it looked like one of those things that could be almost once in a decade scary..


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Well, that's the story I saw, maybe I just forgot about the photos.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Anyone see it? I thought it was alright, not as good as I expected, but okay. When I was in Connecticut a few years ago, I was probably 5-10 minutes from the house and never knew it. The previews showed some of the best parts of the movie, and production must have been cheap as there were really only four people in the movie plus two younger kids. Not the worst movie I've seen touted as a supposed 'true story', but I was not overly impressed. And no, not scary at all. I found a few parts quite humorous. It reminded me a lot of White Noise with Michael Keaton, more of a psychological thriller, and the previews for that movie were the best part as well. In hindsight I would have rather seen Last House On The Left or Taken.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

I saw this over the weekend, and I did see the documentory about this the same week but the movie really has nothing to do with what actually happened other than the house was haunted. I thought it was a pretty stupid movie to be honest.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

BobbySteelz said:


> Yeah it's based on this story....definitely looks like it will make for a good scary movie. From the trailer (IMO) it looked like one of those things that could be almost once in a decade scary..


Interesting that the mother has been trying to put the haunting behind her...by writing a book, being a spiritual advisor, and working a movie deal. I thought was interesting that she's had a spirit helper since she was a teenager.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

No really scary movies now in days...Hope they come out with one this fall (halloween)


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

cmtar said:


> ... what *actually* happened other than the house was haunted.




-- Roger


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

jadebox said:


> -- Roger


yes...what ACTUALLY happened. Who am I to say what they said happened didnt happen?


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

cmtar said:


> yes...what ACTUALLY happened. Who am I to say what they said happened didnt happen?


Since there is no such thing as ghosts or real haunted houses, it's reasonable to assume that what "they said" didn't actually happen.

-- Roger


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

jadebox said:


> Since there is no such thing as ghosts or real haunted houses, it's reasonable to assume that what "they said" didn't actually happen.
> 
> -- Roger


To each his own


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

cmtar said:


> To each his own


Reality is not subjective.

-- Roger


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

jadebox said:


> Since there is no such thing as ghosts or real haunted houses, it's reasonable to assume that what "they said" didn't actually happen.
> 
> -- Roger


What's your take on Santa Claus?


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> What's your take on Santa Claus?


I dont like him...he didnt get me what I wanted for christmas last year.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

jadebox said:


> Since there is no such thing as ghosts or real haunted houses, it's reasonable to assume that what "they said" didn't actually happen.
> 
> -- Roger


Bingo! All this ghost and haunting nonsense is fun and all, but at the end of the day The Haunting in Connecticut' is no more real then the Easter Bunny that stopped by the other day. The Haunting in Connecticut made a great movie and a great 'documentary' (aka promotional piece) to get people all worked up for the movie, but that was it, I don't believe for a second that actually happened, or happened the way it was portrayed.

There's a reasonable explanation for everything.


----------

